# male vs. female noise



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

The breeder told me Freddie's a boy, but as I've said before, turns out you can't tell with a pied and you can't tell at this age in any case. I don't care which he is, mind you, but I've also read that females don't make much noise and males do. Is that somewhat dependent on the bird's personality and whether there are other birds making noise around him/her, or is it fairly reliable? Because now that Freddie's starting to feel at home, he's starting to get vocal. He can hear the others and he's whistling and chirping and saying "peep" to us when we hold him. Every day he makes a bit more noise than he did the day before. He's even trying to figure out how to do the family flock call whistle.  He doesn't have it yet, but I can tell that's what he's trying to do. I just don't want to get too used to saying "him" if we should be prepared to say "her."


----------



## spraymillet (Mar 2, 2010)

I can only give an example with my personal experience. I got my cockatiel over a month ago and I was told she was a female. I wasn't sure because she was 2 months old. But I have 4 VERY noisy, active, crazy budgies who she gets along with very well, and I figured if she wanted to call to them she would, and if she was a boy she would start making more noise to them even though they're a different species. To her they're part of the flock. But nope, a month in, she barely makes a peep, when I come in the room I'll whistle and she'll very quietly peep back but she'll only make a few noises a day. Maybe it's too early to tell for me, but I would say your birdy seems the opposite, gradually getting louder. Maybe it is a boy.


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

I've never had a male 'tiel, but both males and females can definitely be loud when they want to. My hen will sometimes loudly chirp out the window, or when one of us leaves the room, and she chirps for about 15 minutes after we put her to bed at night. I think I have a particularly loud one though... lucky me! I think it depends more on the personality of your 'tiel rather than the gender.


----------



## jc119007 (Dec 28, 2009)

My bird Kikou is female (to be confirmed after her moult!!) and she is very noisy- she peeps all the time, whether it's flock calling, responding to my whistles- the first few days we had her we were into the aspirin, it's so loud!! In terms of volume & pitch she's way louder & higher than what Curry was (who was male), so I guess it depends on the bird.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like you might have a boy  I would look out for beak banging and heart wings, which are things that male tiels will do


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

He definitely does the heart wings. He started doing that about three days ago and does it any time he particularly wants to show off. "Hey! Ain't I cuuuuuuuuute? Wouldn't you like to get me out of this cage and kiss me now???"  This morning when he did it and I said, "Aren't you a pretty bird?" he did it again and said "peeeeeeeeeeep!!!" Isn't he a bit young for this, though?


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

They all develope at their own rate. A shy bird may take longer but an outgoing bird may act more mature than it really is. As far as noise goes, I've had noisy males and females. The main difference IMO is that females have more of a monotone where as males use a larger scale of notes and inflections.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

One of my younger hens, Raiden had everyone convinced that she was a he because of her propensity to chatter and whistle. She has been DNA sexed though but it really can be misleading haha.


----------

